# Fanned fret acoustic 8 string!



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

8 ACOUSTIC STEEL | Wes Lambe Guitars


----------



## yacker (May 1, 2011)

While that looks really cool, I was really hoping to see somebody here taking on such an ambitious build.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

If i had the know how i would.


----------



## misingonestring (May 1, 2011)

Patiently waits for "but can it djent" joke.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 1, 2011)




----------



## BlackMastodon (May 1, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> Patiently waits for "but can it djent" joke.


I dunno man, it is a grandspa's guitars.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

Saraswati Guitar | Wes Lambe Guitars

The hell?!?!? Does anyone own any of this guys work?


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 1, 2011)

5656130 said:


> Saraswati Guitar | Wes Lambe Guitars
> 
> The hell?!?!? Does anyone own any of this guys work?


Picasso guitar knock off.


----------



## 5656130 (May 1, 2011)

It dosent look like theres string on the neck coming off the side. unless hes using fishing line


----------



## metalheadblues (May 2, 2011)

Acoustic Meshuggah ftw..


----------



## yingmin (May 3, 2011)

I like how he's apparently decided the whole "seven strings" thing is over.


----------



## anarki (May 3, 2011)

Certainly looks nice.

I wonder how much re enforcing is used to keep the guitar stable under so much string weight?


----------



## 5656130 (May 3, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I like how he's apparently decided the whole "seven strings" thing is over.


7SHC | Wes Lambe Guitars

Naw hes made one of those.


----------



## Winspear (May 3, 2011)

Wes seems a wonderful lutheir from what I've seen.

One day I hope to be able to afford a multiscale 8 acoustc  And a nylon twin for it. And a 14-string (7x2)


----------

